# Another whaleshark sighting



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

We wrapped up our day of diving yesterday afternoon at the Pete Tide. It was one of those, "what the hell, it's on the way home" dives and we still had a little gas in a couple tanks.

We dropped down to find the anchor and chain fouled on the edge of the Pete Tide. I started right away working to unfoul it. 

Right as I finished, my buddy starts making a ton of noise, so I give him the "what?" look. He's pointing, emphatically, behind me.

I turn around and see the largest shark tail I've ever seen in my life. First thought: "great, it's Jaws, we're in trouble."

Then I notice the light spots on the body and the two dozen cobia swimming with it. Wow, what a sight!!! This thing swam right by me, no more than 10 ft. away!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Dick Head!

I have been diving all my life and have still not seen one of these in the water. You are no longer my friend Felix...unless you have some more strawberry moonshine. I'll take 2 please.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

You shoot any cobia off it? 



And I've been wanting to see one of these ever since i started diving. They seem to be getting seen more and more lately so maybe I'll have my chance.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Right place, right time... that's all. 

Unfortunately, no, I didn't have a chance to shoot any of the cobes that were with it, although it was Covered in them. I was struggling with the anchor and the 15 ft. of chain that had wrapped on the rail of the wreck. So, I'd handed my gun off to my buddy in order to get it out of my way while I worked on freeing the hook.

With the crappy vis, the beast disappeared asquickly asat it appeared.


----------



## jennifershark (Sep 4, 2008)

The University of Southern Mississippi Gulf Coast Research Laboratory, currently working on a project that involves using whale shark sightings data in the northern Gulf of Mexico to further understand these animals in the region.

In the event of a sighting please go online to www.usm.edu/gcrl/whaleshark and complete the survey. Your participation is vital!

Thank you!


----------



## roberbr22 (Jul 13, 2009)

On Saturday, August 22, me and a couple of buddies were heading out of Orange Beach and noticed one about 3 miles offshore. We turned the boat around and I jumped in with my camera and swam with it. It was in the range of 30 ft long. The vis was around 6-8 and he didn't notice I swam up from the side, when he was out swimming me I gently grabbed ahold of his fin and I think it startled him cause he kicked me off of him like a rag doll! It was a pretty amazing experience to say the least!!!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I spotted one at Hurricane Lake this weekend! I think I'll report it so they monitor the lakes it as well. 



Maybe it will delay the "end of fishing" if they include freshwater in their stupid reports. How many red snappers have you caught in Fresh Water? Based on the quota, I'd have to say a lot!


----------

